# Foram surpreendidos por grandes ondas



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2008 às 01:45)

*18 trabalhadores resgatados do molhe por helicóptero*

Dezoito trabalhadores foram resgatados, na noite de segunda-feira, das obras do molhe da Foz do Douro, no Porto, por helicóptero, depois de terem sido surpreendidos por grandes ondas. O 19º conseguiu atravessar o paredão a pé. Nenhum ficou ferido.
O alerta foi dado cerca das 19 horas: 19 trabalhadores da empresa Somague estavam retidos nas obras do novo farol, em construção na ponta do novo molhe Norte, devido à forte ondulação que lhes cortou a passagem. Para agravar a situação, ontem verificou-se uma das maiores marés do ano, com uma altura de 3,90 metros na preia-mar. Meios da estação de náufragos da Foz do Douro tentaram fazer o resgate com barcos semi-rígidos, mas o estado do mar tornava a operação demasiado perigosa. Entretanto, um dos trabalhadores decidiu, por sua conta e risco, correr pelo paredão fora, enfrentando as ondas e saindo da zona de risco.
Foram então activados, cerca das 20.30 horas, dois helicópteros: um da Protecção civil, outro da Força Aérea. O primeiro conseguiu retirar quatro trabalhadores. A seguir entrou em cena o helicóptero "Merlin" da Força Aérea que resgatou os restantes 14. A operação foi dada por terminada pelas 23 horas. Todos foram transportados para o Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, onde tinha sido montado um dispositivo de assistência médica. Nenhum dos trabalhadores apresentava ferimentos, pelo que a assistência se concentrou em eliminar os efeitos de algumas horas passadas ao frio e de sinais de pânico.
"São imponderáveis que acontecem. Foi uma situação sem grande risco, apesar do aparato provocado pelos helicópteros. A ansiedade de quem está à espera dos meios de socorro é natural. A primeira opção foi tentar a recolha através de meios náuticos. Mas não foi possível lá chegar com as embarcações semi-rígidas ao dispor da Capitania e do Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos", disse ontem Martins dos Santos, comandante da Capitania do Douro. "Depois, avaliou-se a possibilidade de se fazer um compasso de espera, para voltar a tentar uma abordagem com as embarcações. Com o aproximar da noite, e uma vez que as condições do mar se mantinham instáveis, optámos por usar os helicópteros", explicou aquele responsável.


TIAGO RODRIGUES ALVES, LEONEL DE CASTRO

JN


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Ago 2008 às 03:20)

O Synop de P.Rubras das 12 h indicava uma ondulação de Noroeste com 1 m de altura e com o período de 9 seg. 
Já o das 18h indica a mesma direcção mas já a altura da ondulação disparava para os 3 metros e para um período inusitadamente grande de 14 segundos.
As imagens que se vêem na TV à noite indicam que os 3 metros  já teriam  sido ultrapassados.Esta alteração brusca,brutal pode  justificar em certa medida este enorme susto que estes 19 trabalhadores apanharam.
Com efeito, com os anos que levo a observar também estes dados ,nunca a tal mudança repentina houvera assistido.Se adicionarmos a todo  este cenário o facto de hoje e amanhã serem os dias do mês com maior  amplitude das marés,
então a surpresa pode ter acontecido e o cenário de negligência estará à partida afastado.
Digo eu.
...O IM ao fim da tarde emitiu um aviso de alerta amarelo para a forte agitação marítima referente à altura significativa das ondas ( 4 a 4,5 metros).
Até estou para ver ,se a ondulação se  mantiver  desta altura até onde chegará a preia-mar desta madrugada  com 3.1 m às 04 h e a da amanhã com 3.4 (30 cm mais alta) às 16h22m...
Ainda vamos ter mais notícias do mar???


----------



## psm (19 Ago 2008 às 09:02)

Eu vou bater outra vez no ceguinho:
  O mais irritante deste acontecimento  são novamente os jornalistas, e mais grave o capitão do porto do Porto a referir-se que a ondulação foi provocada pelas marés vivas ao radio clube português(já tinha colocado um tópico relacionado com este assunto das marés vivas).
Quanta ignorancia,tanto provocada como induzida.


Explicação:

A preia mar foi atingida  +- 17.15 tinha uma altura em Leixões de 3.72 metros(estamos em marés de amplitude média alta)porque o Nimboestrato está a pôr a altitude da maré referente ao porto de Aveiro;  no entanto a ONDULAÇÂO do mar (provocada pela depressão cavada a oeste da Irlanda) começou a entrar pelo o fim do dia e entrava como indica o aviso de mau tempo do IM com um ondulação média de 4 a 4.5 metros de altura média.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Ago 2008 às 10:40)

Na altura do resgate fui consultar a boia de Leixões e a informação era de *8,5m* de altura máxima das ondas


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

Não sei se viram, mas um dos trabalhadores
atravessou sozinho o molhe, em grande risco

Santa imprevidência; 

Depois os acidentes acontecem.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2008 às 17:58)

Já agora fica o apontamento que as marés vivas vão continuar.

Dados do Instituto Hidrográfico:


Lisboa        
30/08 | 16:00 - 4,02 m
31/08 | 16:40 - 4,06 m
01/09 | 17:18 - 4,02 m

15/09 | 16:16 - 4,02 m 
16/09 | 16:53 - 4,08 m  
17/09 | 17:30 - 4,06 m  
18/09 | 18:09 - 3,95 m  


Leixões
30/08 | 15:28 - 3,64 m
31/08 | 16:06 - 3,70 m 
01/09 | 16:43 - 3,67 m

15/09 | 15:44 - 3,59 m
16/09 | 16:19 - 3,67 m
17/09 | 16:56 - 3,66 m  
18/09 | 17:35 - 3,56 m  


Faro/Olhão
30/08 | 15:15 - 3,53 m
31/08 | 15:55 - 3,58 m
01/09 | 16:33 - 3,54 m

15/09 | 15:31 - 3,47 m
16/09 | 16:08 - 3,53 m
17/09 | 16:45 - 3,52 m  
18/09 | 17:24 - 3,44 m  


As marés de ontem chegaram a 3,9 m (Lisboa), sendo que em Setembro já pode haver simultaneadade das marés vivas com algum mau tempo no mar...


----------



## psm (20 Ago 2008 às 18:18)

Agreste disse:


> Já agora fica o apontamento que as marés vivas vão continuar nos dias:
> 
> 30/08 - 15:00 - 4,0 m
> 31/08 - 15:40 - 4,1 m
> ...






Agreste tens que pôr a referencia do porto a que pertence essas alturas de maré


----------

